

At Legal Fringe, Empty Houses Go to the Needy - gatsby
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/09/us/09foreclosure.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=homepage

======
portman
O'Reilly called this a "mortgage hack", which I love:
<http://twitter.com/#!/timoreilly/status/2414447138177024>

